# Crepes, Blintzes and Blinis + Fillings?



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 23, 2013)

I don’t’ see any recent threads, so will start a new one.

What is the difference between a crepe and a blintz and blini.

And what are your favorite fillings, either savory or sweet. 

I haven’t made crepes in years and have never had a blini or blintz
. 
Please help educate me. Thinking about lunch or brunch oneday. Soon. Thanks. Whiskas.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 23, 2013)

i don't know about the technical differences between them, but my mom used to call them norwegian (she's a norsk) or european pancakes.

we had them for breakfast with butter and sugar, sometimes with fresh fruit added to the butter and sugar, or just whatever jams or jellies we had on hand. in the fall we used apple or pumpkin butter. for a real treat, we had nutella and bananas.

for lunch, we had more savory ones. ham and swiss, or ham and gouda, or turkey and smoked mozzarella, or turkey and pepper jack.


----------



## forty_caliber (Jan 23, 2013)

I think the main difference between crepe and blintz is the use of yeast.  Blintz's use it crepe's don't.  

Not sure about differences between Blintz and Blini...geography, language maybe.

Crepes are a regular feature for Sunday breakfast at our house.  Most of the time they are served with a selection of jams, peanut butter, and Nutella.  

Occasionally I'll make some carmelized apples or peaches.  DD is especially fond of sliced strawberry and whipped cream.

.40


----------



## forty_caliber (Jan 23, 2013)

*TNT Sweet Crepe Recipe*

Crepe, Sweet

￼INGREDIENTS
2 large eggs
1 1/3 cup milk
1 cup all*purpose flour
1/4 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons butter, melted, plus 2 or 3 teaspoons butter for coating the pan 2 teaspoons vanilla
2 tablespoons sugar
1 tablespoon cognac, optional
1 dash nutmeg, optional
1 dash cinnamon, optional

INSTRUCTIONS
1. Place all ingredients in mixing bowl. Using a stick blender blend together for no more than 5 to 10 seconds. Batter should be smooth. Stir down and repeat if necessary. Cover and refrigerate for at least 1 to 2 hours before using..

2. Heat 10 inch crepe pan over medium heat until just smoking. Butter pan. Evenly spread 2 ounces of batter evenly over the pan and cook 1 *2 minutes until edges are lacy / crispy. Turn with silicone spatula and continue cooking.

3. Transfer to warmer and repeat process remembering to butter pan each time.

.40


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 23, 2013)

Crepe = blintz = no leavening

Blini = thicker pancake = leavening agent


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 23, 2013)

That depends on where you live. In SA and Germany pancakes are thin like Crepes in the US. We call our thicker version flapjacks (they are like American pancakes)
Blinis are small fluffy pancakes made with buckwheat flour and blintzes are thin pancakes with filling that are baked or fried.

I like my flapjacks with apricot jam and finely grated cheddar cheese, my thin pancakes with cinnamon sugar or stuffed with spinach and feta and grated mozza on top then grilled, I like blinis with slivers of cold smoked salmon and sourcream with a bit of salmon roe on top. 
I also like thin pancakes filled with curried ground beef topped with bechemel and mozza and baked till golden.

I like them many ways, need a while to think!


----------



## Cerise (Jan 23, 2013)

A crepe is almost paper-thin. The fillings are usuallhy placed inside, and the crepe is rolled up similar to a cigar. Blintzes have a thicker shell, and are filled, rolled up similar to a burrito, & fried in oil. The blintz can be filled with cheese (Farmer etc.), fruit (apples & raisins, cherries, blueberries, etc.).

Blintz Recipes | Old Fashioned Kitchen

Years ago, there was a chain sit-down restaurant called The Magic Pan. The crepes were made on the back of a pan or on a flat drum-like cooking surface. (It's been awhile.)

The crepes were served as an entree (filled w/ spinach, creamy chicken, seafood, etc.), or dessert (filled with fruit or ice cream & drizzled w/ chocolate, & whipped cream).

I found some of the recipes from the restaurant:

Uncle Phaedrus, Finder of Lost Recipes

While I was poking around looking for red velvet pancake recipes, I found some for red velvet crepes.


----------



## Cerise (Jan 23, 2013)

A few tips and suggestions.

If you go with crepes, they cook very quickly (in a matter of seconds).  You could make them in advance, & reheat in the microwave.  Let the batter rest or refrigerate, as you don't want any little bubbles.  (I used to have copper cookware ((a small omlette pan I used for crepes etc.)), but got rid of it because they look old-fashioned & too hard to clean.  

Serve the entree crepes (about 2 per person), with a nice salad, i.e.

*Apple/Pear Walnut Spinach Salad*

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/apple-walnut-spinach-salad-83582.html

And, your favorite wine.  End with dessert crepes.

I serve blintzes warm, with sour cream.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 23, 2013)

We have a small local chain that makes all their own baked goods and has several savory and dessert crepes on their menu. Check out the entree and dessert menus: Baker's Crust


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 23, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Crepe = blintz = no leavening
> 
> Blini = thicker pancake = leavening agent


 
I think it is right. 
This is how I understand. Crepes and blintzes are made to be folded into a pocket of a sort or rolled with some fillings in it. They are both somewhat thinner than a regular American style pancakes and might be bigger in diameter, though not necessary. 
Blini are in fact pancakes that are thinner than a regular pancake but larger in diameter and, yes indeed made with leavening agent. They are thicker than blintzes and are not made to be folded with filling, but rather filling is served as a “side dish” so to speak that you pile up on the top, there could be many different “side dishes” served on the table and you just choose what you like. 
Russians also make simple pancakes that are made with leavening agent, but they are pancakes not Blini.
A side note, I am yet to make real Russian Blini, like the ones they used to serve in Central Russia in peoples’ homes and restaurants. They are just not the same when I make them. 

As far as fillings. I see crepes are served in restaurants often with some chocolate spread and/or jam/jelly. But I am not that familiar with more traditional filling for them, I am Russian after all.
Blintzes, traditionally served with cottage or farmers cheese inside and sour cream/jam/jelly on the top. Also there could be meat or potato blintzes, berries of all sorts or even fruits, like cherries for example are popular in Russia.
Blini in Russia are served very-very hot with chopped hearing, caviars, chopped hard and soft boiled eggs, chopped green onion, different smoked fish, lox is popular, melted butter, sour cream, jams, there could be meats and G-d knows what else. 


P.S. Personally I think if blintzes are made thisk, and anything thicker then paper thin is thick for blintzes they are of a lesser quality. My grandma used to make about 20 of them from one egg. I can only get about 12 or 13.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 23, 2013)

I love lemoin flavored crepes for breakfast. Butter fold over and spread with strawberry freezer jam. or make the same crepe with OJ and zest and make into dessert.But my favorite is one with Kahula and whipped cream after dinner.
kades


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 23, 2013)

As far as I know they're all variations on the same theme, with different countries of origin.

Crêpes, pancakes, blini, blintzes... people often find it strange when I tell them I detest any of these types of foods. My family always had pancakes on weekends when I was kid. I remember one time having the stomach flu and getting violently ill after eating blueberry pancakes. I've never been able to enjoy them since.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 23, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> ... I remember one time having the stomach flu and getting violently ill after eating blueberry pancakes. I've never been able to enjoy them since.


 
Who can blame you. I bet we all have had some coinsidental problem with food, like in your case and even though one had nothing to do with the other we still cannot eat or drink whatever it might have been.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 23, 2013)

let's not forget the southern asian version, a dosa.

or the thicker uttapam.


----------



## Siegal (Jan 23, 2013)

I have only had blitzes. Popular fillings include sweet cheese, blueberry, and potato. They are usually fried in butter and served with sour cream.


----------



## chopper (Jan 23, 2013)

There is a great little French place in Colorado Springs called La Creperie that serves wonderful savory whole wheat crepes.  Actually they also serve wonderful sweet whole wheat crepes too.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 23, 2013)

Cerise said:


> A crepe is almost paper-thin. The fillings are usuallhy placed inside, and the crepe is rolled up similar to a cigar. Blintzes have a thicker shell, and are filled, rolled up similar to a burrito, & fried in oil. The blintz can be filled with cheese (Farmer etc.), fruit (apples & raisins, cherries, blueberries, etc.).
> 
> Blintz Recipes | Old Fashioned Kitchen
> 
> ...


 

Cerise,  Chuckle.  Magic Pan has resurrected itself (differernt owners) and is now a fast food restaurant.     After all,  crepes can be made in advance and they just need to apply a requested filling on demand.  Then it's off to find a seat in the food court area.   I have read they are not very good either.    I also remember their Pea Soup,  it was a green pea and did not have ham in it like split pea.   They were very affordable and it was a special treat for lunch to go there on our student budget.  

Thank you all for all your words of advice.  I am  less confused.  I should have Google Images before writing.   At least now I have a better idea about these.   I expect they are all good.      I think Crepes are Do-able.   And you can serve them folded or rolled.  Additionally,  I figured out that crepes are different from Swedish / or scandanavian thin pancakes which are have way more eggs in them which causes their lightness as well as thinness.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 24, 2013)

my mom made both versions of crepes: with and without an egg. i think the basic, eggless recipe was 1 cup flour, 1 cup milk, a pinch of salt, and i think a few drops of vanilla extract.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 24, 2013)

We make a crepe version of manicotti. The crepes are rolled around the manicotti filling and placed seam side down in a baking dish that has a little red sauce coating the bottom, covered in more red sauce, some motz and baked.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 24, 2013)

CraigC said:


> We make a crepe version of manicotti. The crepes are rolled around the manicotti filling and placed seam side down in a baking dish that has a little red sauce coating the bottom, covered in more red sauce, some motz and baked.



My sister does this too.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 24, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> As far as I know they're all variations on the same theme, with different countries of origin.
> 
> Crêpes, pancakes, blini, blintzes... people often find it strange when I tell them I detest any of these types of foods. My family always had pancakes on weekends when I was kid. I remember one time having the stomach flu and getting violently ill after eating blueberry pancakes. I've never been able to enjoy them since.


 
I know the feeling! I've been put off chicken since I fell pregnant. I used to love chicken! My favourites were thighs and buffalo wings 
Now I can't stand the smell, taste or texture. I can only manage chicken viennas 
Weird, it happened with all my pregnancies and lasted for about 2 years after each. Hopefully I will be able to eat chicken again soon


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 24, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> I know the feeling! I've been put off chicken since I fell pregnant. I used to love chicken! My favourites were thighs and buffalo wings
> Now I can't stand the smell, taste or texture. I can only manage chicken viennas
> Weird, it happened with all my pregnancies and lasted for about 2 years after each. Hopefully I will be able to eat chicken again soon


 

 Ah, poor you.  My wife could not smell or eat anything during her pregnancies. Every time she would walk in the kitchen she'd be running, you know where.  Every pregnancy she lost like 20 pounds or so. 

 On the other hand my mom, who despises alcohol of any kind, wanted beer when she was pregnant, that was all she could drink. 

You women are fanny creatures. That is why we love you.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 25, 2013)

CharlieD said:


> Ah, poor you.  My wife could not smell or eat anything during her pregnancies. Every time she would walk in the kitchen she'd be running, you know where.  Every pregnancy she lost like 20 pounds or so.
> 
> On the other hand my mom, who despises alcohol of any kind, wanted beer when she was pregnant, that was all she could drink.
> 
> You women are fanny creatures. That is why we love you.


 
Thanks Charlie  Sounds like your poor wife had it bad! I'm just baffled as to why I still can't eat chicken. My second child is 5! 
Coffee made me nauseous too but I'm fine with it now. Just can't get past the chicken! Pitty since it's a cheap healthy meat


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 25, 2013)

kadesma said:


> I love lemoin flavored crepes for breakfast. Butter fold over and spread with strawberry freezer jam. or make the same crepe with OJ and zest and make into dessert.But my favorite is one with Kahula and whipped cream after dinner.
> kades



That all sounds lovely


----------



## Cerise (Jan 25, 2013)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Cerise, Chuckle. Magic Pan has resurrected itself (differernt owners) and is now a fast food restaurant. After all, crepes can be made in advance and they just need to apply a requested filling on demand. Then it's off to find a seat in the food court area. I have read they are not very good either. I also remember their Pea Soup, it was a green pea and did not have ham in it like split pea. They were very affordable and it was a special treat for lunch to go there on our student budget.
> 
> Thank you all for all your words of advice. I am less confused. I should have Google Images before writing. At least now I have a better idea about these. I expect they are all good. I think Crepes are Do-able. And you can serve them folded or rolled. Additionally, I figured out that crepes are different from Swedish / or scandanavian thin pancakes which are have way more eggs in them which causes their lightness as well as thinness.


 
I miss The Magic Pan. I went to the sit-down restaurant in Beverly Hills for dinner.  It was kind of romantic, dimly lit, & you could watch the chefs make the crepes - dipping the bottom of a hot skillet into the batter.

There are so many fillings & crepes you could make.  Some ideas:

Chocolate crepes filled w/ strawberries, drizzled w/ chocolate, & topped w/ whipped cream.

Macerated raspberries and mascarpone.

Scrambled eggs w/ ham, and one or two (green and white) asparagus, topped w/ Mornay or Hollandaise sauce.

Crepe purses/bundles tied w/ a scallion.

The crepes can be folded in a cone shape, & toppped with ice cream.

So many ways to go.


----------



## Cerise (Jan 25, 2013)

One more ;-)

Asparagus Mimosa - blanched & chilled asparagus, drizzled w/ tarragon vinegar, topped w/ grated hard-boiled egg.  Add some crab to the mix, & roll it up.  Serve w/ French Onion Soup.

Have fun w/ the crepe fillings.  Let your imagination be your guide.  When & what time is brunch.


----------

